

Show HN: CGI script to produce RSS feed of comments on HN post - jik
https://gist.github.com/4625596

======
jik
Perhaps I just don't grok the zen of HN, but I just don't get why the site
doesn't provide RSS feeds of comments on postings.

I also don't get why nobody has written something to provide this. Or, at
least, if it has been written, I couldn't find it (perhaps my Google mojo just
isn't high enough).

<http://api.ihackernews.com/> gets part of the way there, but it's an API, not
an RSS feed, and it's broken and has been for quite a while.

So I wrote a script (gist at the link above) to generate such a feed.

You can see it in action at [http://jik3.kamens.brookline.ma.us/cgi-bin/hn-
comment-feed.c...](http://jik3.kamens.brookline.ma.us/cgi-bin/hn-comment-
feed.cgi?id=5107045) (which I will have to remove if there is so much interest
in this Show HN that people clicking on the link overwhelms my tiny little
VPS).

